# can beardies eat lavender?



## moon63 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im just wondering if its okay to feed my beardies (Guns N Roses) lavender from my garden only i saw it on the food list on one of the posts, just want to know other peoples opinions and views, oh also they just love sweetcorn the jolly green giant stuff, is too much harmfull??...many thanks...moon63


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

yes they can


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't think sweetcorns harmful but its not a lot of goot as they don't digest it. never heard of lavender being fed to beardies, but i might be wrong!


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> I wouldn't think sweetcorns harmful but its not a lot of goot as they don't digest it. never heard of lavender being fed to beardies, but i might be wrong!


 

*Plants proven safe for Bearded Dragons:*​Alfalfa
Astilbe
Baby's Tears 
Basil (leaves and flowers)
Chinese Lantern (flowers) 
Carnations (petals)
Chamomile, English
Clover 
Dahlia (flowerhead) 
Dandelion (leaves, flowerhead) 
Day Lilies (flowers) 
Dracaena (cornplant)
Fennel
Ficus (leaves) 
Geranium (flowers, leaves) 
Grape (leaves, fruit), (not ornamental grape ivys) 
Impatiens 
Johnny-Jump-Up (flowers) 
Hibiscus, Tropical & Blue (flowers, leaves) 
Hollyhock (leaves, flowers) 
Hens and Chicks
Lavender 
Maple (leaves) 
Mesquite (leaves) 
Mint 
Mulberry (leaves) 
Nasturtium (flowers, leaves)
Oregano 
Pansies (flowers) 
Pea, Green Bean (leaves, pods) 
Peppermint 
Petunia 
Phlox 
Pinks (petals) 
Rose (petals)
Rosemary (leaves, flowers)
Sage (leaves, flowers) 
Spider Plant (leaves, sap may be a skin irritant) 
Split-Leaf Philodendron (leaves) 
Squash / Zucchini (flowers)
Thyme (leaves, flowers)
Violets (Not African Violets (flowers, leaves) 
Wandering Jew (leaves, sap may be a skin irritant) 
Yucca (flowers)


----------

